# Ãƒ  propos du test d'aptitudes!



## jo-dionne (1 Aug 2005)

Hey guys, je dois me présenter au CRFC de QC le 2005/08/29 pour un test d'aptitudes et un examen médical.
J'aimerais savoir si les questions auxquelles je devrai répondre ressembles a celles des exemples ci-dessous?

Examens de pratique:


Compétence générale: (niveau I)
http://www.psc-cfp.gc.ca/ppc/gct1_test_f.htm

Compétence générale: (niveau II)
http://www.psc-cfp.gc.ca/ppc/gct2_test_f.htm

Recrutement de diplômés:
http://www.psc-cfp.gc.ca/ppc/grt_test_f.htm

Travail de bureau:
http://www.psc-cfp.gc.ca/ppc/ost_info_f.htm


Si vous connaissez de meilleurs exemples d'examens pour se pratiquer ... SVP postez les adresses!
Merci!

Regards,
DIONNE, J
Quebec City


----------



## Lerick (2 Aug 2005)

moi jte conseil du fair ton examen le plus vite possible....pour repondre a toutes les questions....pour les maths, reste logique c est vraiment simple!


----------



## danielbouchard (2 Aug 2005)

Dit toi que si tu a passé ton secondaire 5, tu ne sentiras pas ca!!! Reste calme et c'est dans la poche guyz!


----------



## jo-dionne (2 Aug 2005)

Merci...
Je vais ressortir mes vieux livres de math pour réviser!


Lerick ... et toi ...
Pas trop impatient de partir, Mr. Le Chercheur en Communications ...

Pas trop impatient d'être affecté ÃƒÂ  _CFS LEITRIM_ ou ÃƒÂ  _CFS ALERT_?


Canadian Forces Station Alert
http://www.img.forces.gc.ca/adm_im/organization/CFIOG/CFS_Alert/index_e.htm

Canadian Forces Station Leitrim
http://www.img.forces.gc.ca/adm_im/organization/CFIOG/CFS_Leitrim/index_e.htm


Daniel...
Bonne chance avec ton GPM (TECH AVIO), ça semble _super cool_ comme travail!


Good luck, guys!

Regards,
DIONNE, J
Quebec City


----------



## DjTino (2 Aug 2005)

Perso je l'ai fait la semaine passée .... très bien été ... plus facile que je pensais .... mais comme Lerick ..perd pas trop de temps sur une question .... le temps est assez jsute ...

moi j'avais relus un peux mes livres de sec 5 ..(ouf .. ça fesait longtemps) et ça été comme un charme... !

bonne chance ...


----------



## danielbouchard (2 Aug 2005)

Merci Jo   et bonne chance ÃƒÂ  toi. Comme dit DJTino, le temp est très serré, c'est ds choix de reponse, vas-y avec logique et par élimination. Tu va en rire après!!!

bye!


----------



## Lerick (2 Aug 2005)

Alert me stress pas mal.....lol,mais bon on verra rendu la ....merci bonne chance a toi aussi...


----------



## jo-dionne (18 Aug 2005)

Un autre examen de pratique:


Test d'aptitude au travail policier de la GRC (TATPG)
http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/recruiting/rpat_f.htm


Regards,
DIONNE, J
Quebec City


----------



## soon_to_be_army_05 (19 Sep 2005)

Salut les boys!

Moi,je vais aller pour mon test d'apptitude lemois de decembre. j'ai vraiment hate.


----------



## NarK (18 Sep 2009)

Moi aussi cest en decembre! puis juste comme sa. L'armee demande un sec3 alors ils ne metteront pas de questions qui est un niveau plus que sa! (cest un fait je croit) mais moi ma question serait plutot.. eceque les choix de reponses sont en 4 comme dans le pratique?


----------



## nene55 (18 Sep 2009)

ça va être pareil.

http://www.forces.ca/media/_PDF/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf


----------



## Nagual (18 Sep 2009)

;D cool pour toi en décembre oui? Mais regarde comme il faut la date du posting de soon_to_be_army_05...    :rofl:


----------



## NarK (18 Sep 2009)

Lol oui ! Mais moi je vais faire la demande vers mi-novembre pour faire l'examen en Decembre ou Janvier, Je suis pas si pressee que sa je  veux bien etudier pour bien passer! De plus faire le cours de recru a st-jean ou il fait -30 a 5am sa me tente moin que de le faire en mai ou juin etc. loooolll ;D


----------



## NarK (20 Sep 2009)

Hey guys pensez vous qu'il y a juste du sec 2 math dans l'exam ou du sec 3 aussi ? je ne sait plus ou mettre mon attention je revise les fractions decimaux etc mais sa cest tout du sec 2. sec 3 cest plutot lalgebre etc. ???


----------



## Nagual (20 Sep 2009)

aille pas d'farces décroche, ça fait 5-6fois que tu poses la question. La réponse tu l'as eu, addition, soustraction, multiplication et division. Sec 2ou3 on s'en sacre, arrange toi pour savoir calculer sans calculatrice c'est tout.


----------



## Narcisse (21 Sep 2009)

Okay, je sais pas si j'ai été assez clair ou pas, mais arrêter de stresser, c'est un test newphie proof pour voir si vous connaissez une simple base. Cassez-vous pas la tête à ressortir vos livres du secondaires, je vous ai dit de simplement réviser les opérations mathématiques de base et tout va bien aller.

Alors NarK, calme toi, respire par les narines et cesse de toujours demander la même question, même si c'est dans des mots différent, ça veut toujours dire la même chose.

Et avec le simple fait d'avoir écrit que tu voulais attendre pour passer tes examens pour faire ton cours au chaud afin de ne pas te geler le cul à St-Jean durant un morning PT, fait en sorte que je suis particulièrement heureux de ne pas être passé à l'ELRFC avec toi et encore plus heureux que tu ne sois pas sous mon commandement. 

Faite attention à ce que vous écrivez sur ce forum là, bien qu'il ne soit pas officiellement lié au MDN ou au FC, beaucoup de militaires du rang ou d'officier y sont inscrit pour répondre à vos questions et partager leurs expériences mais ils sont aussi capable de se souvenir de ceux qui semblent plus ou moins compétent ou ceux qui semblent vouloir rechercher la facilité avant même d'être enrôlé, ce qui ne donne pas toujours très bonne image.

Bref, voilà.

- 2Lt Rousseau


----------



## Nagual (21 Sep 2009)

> Et avec le simple fait d'avoir écrit que tu voulais attendre pour passer tes examens pour faire ton cours au chaud afin de ne pas te geler le cul à St-Jean durant un morning PT, fait en sorte que je suis particulièrement heureux de ne pas être passé à l'ELRFC avec toi et encore plus heureux que tu ne sois pas sous mon commandement.
> 
> Faite attention à ce que vous écrivez sur ce forum là, bien qu'il ne soit pas officiellement lié au MDN ou au FC, beaucoup de militaires du rang ou d'officier y sont inscrit pour répondre à vos questions et partager leurs expériences mais ils sont aussi capable de se souvenir de ceux qui semblent plus ou moins compétent ou ceux qui semblent vouloir rechercher la facilité avant même d'être enrôlé, ce qui ne donne pas toujours très bonne image.



merci tu as répondu à ça avec beaucoup plus de tac que moi. Quand j'ai lu ça "d'la boucane me sortait par les oreilles" j'ai préféré ne pas répondre parce que ce n'aurait pas été gentil mais vraiment pas gentil...  :-X


----------



## NarK (5 Oct 2009)

Salut ! Désolé pour le retard de reply je n'était pas sur l'ordi pour un petit bout. Bon. De 1. Si je veux faire mon cours a st jean en juin ou etc n'importe. C'est un choix personnelle. Nagual tu capotes pour rien. Oui c'est p-e normale que je panique pour l'exam. Ce n'est pas pour te faire chier personnellement ni rien du genre. C'est car je le veux vraiment passer se teste et ca fait longtemps (très longtemps) que j'ai quitter l'école. Alors p-e je n'aurai pas les mêmes facilitées que quelqu'un qui viens tout juste de sortir du sec 3 et qui le fait. (Je ne dit pas sa méchamment non plus!) Mais en tout cas. Je fait le GED BARON's (Canada) ce qui est chiant c'est que c'est en Anglais et que je voulais le trouver en Français. Je croit que sa n'existe pas. Mais bon guys. DSL si mes inquietudes vous ont fait chier. Comme je l'ai dit en haut. C'est car je le veux vraiment et je veux pas me consideree comme un '' failure'' si je coule (meme si on a droit a 1 reprise.) En passant. le test se fait dans un manege ou au centre de recrutement ? :-X


----------



## Antoine (6 Oct 2009)

Salut NarK,

Moi je l'ai passe au centre de recrutement.

Si tu es capable de completer l'examplaire du test d'aptitudes sur le site Web des foreces armees, tu devrais etre OK. Si tu depasses le temps alloue pour chaque question en completant le test, alors exerces toi avec des exercices similaire.

A+


----------



## Bam (14 Dec 2012)

Les tests d'aptitudes sont jamais les mêmes. Ils servent à connaître vos aptitudes et capacités donc si vous les avez pas, étudier et pratiquer influencera peu votre note. Mais ça peut donner un aperçu de vos capacités. Donc, à mon avis ça sert à rien de payer, il y a déjà pas mal sur le web qui sont gratuit. 

Seul conseil que j'ai c'est de garder votre cerveau éveillé et de réviser vos cours de math, de lire des livres et jouer avec un cube rubik.


----------



## ledeux (2 Jan 2013)

préparez vous au future test phyisques à place.


----------

